# romantic



## Batman_no13

what is the most romantic language?


----------



## modgirl

The concept of romanticism is not concrete and can have different connotations for different people, so there is no one "right" answer, of course.  However, for me, there is only one conclusion:  J'aime la langue français.  Oh là là!


----------



## Batman_no13

i have always liked to here people speak russian but i dont know if my girl would find it romantic


----------



## modgirl

Who knows?  I speak some Russian and like the way it sounds, but personally, I just prefer the French R sound.  Quite frankly, I think a lot of people simply find foreign languages, no matter what they are, quite romantic!  In fact, I'd rather be cursed out in a foreign language than English.  ;-)


----------



## Batman_no13

yeah thats true.
well thanks


----------



## lsp

You'd get more responses in the Cultural Forum, I think. People here are asking and answering grammar and vocabulary queries for the most part.

And it's Italian or English with an Italian accent  BTW


----------



## jacinta

I am moving this thread to the Cultural Forum.  It belongs there.  More people would like to have their say!


----------



## norincute

*well... in the philippines girls would love to hear this from a guy... KALUGURAN DAKA! meaning... I AM IN LOVE WITH YOU!    *


----------



## Avalon

what is that, norin, kapampangan or visaya?


----------



## Lancel0t

Avalon said:
			
		

> what is that, norin, kapampangan or visaya?


It's kapampangan.


----------



## bioskopf

As a French native, I stay objective and would say whether Italian or one of those Eastern European countries...


----------



## belén

I love how Portuguese sounds but I have a thing for German as well 

And Spanish with a Colombian accent!!!


----------



## Whodunit

I also really enjoy to hear French and Italian. The German-Bavarian dialect sounds really romantic with its minimizations of words.


----------



## Lancel0t

I don't know if this is true because i've never been to italy or even spoke to an italian. I've watched some movies in which the ladies would love to go to italy not because they have a romantic language but also they are romantic. Here in our country they consider French and Italian a romantic language.


----------



## Whodunit

Repeatedly, I listen to Italian and French songs on the radio. But being in Italy in half a year, I'll check it out what will have a better sound.


----------



## NTFS

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> It's kapampangan.


it's actually not norin, it's "nokarin" or "nukarin" meaning "where".

-
RoK On!
-


----------



## Lh0i

hahaha!!! yah... but the most important is that when the person telling you sincere aight???


----------



## norincute

NTFS said:
			
		

> it's actually not norin, it's "nokarin" or "nukarin" meaning "where".
> 
> -
> RoK On!
> -


maybe you dont understand the message... avalon was asking norin what dialect is it...


----------



## Ceench

*MAHAL KO KAYO....  *


----------



## cherrymae

romantic...hmmmm...

A MAN SPOKE FRANCTICALLY INTO THE PHONE, "My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart!" "Is this her first child?" the doctor asked.  "No!" the man shouted.  "This is her husband!" (from a magazine)

---now that's romantic...


----------



## basurero

THe most romantic language is definatley JAPANESE! Followed closely by Russian and Spanish. The Scottish accent is pretty awesome too.


----------



## smorodina

I have noticed that most people in this thread deem a foreign for them language as a most romantic. I am not an exception either. Odd?


----------



## khent

How about in ilonggo..."PALANGGA TAKA" with their sweet voice and accent....i wish somebody will tell me that.  ..by the way that means "I LOVE YOU/I CARE FOR YOU!"


----------



## spike

There are also words in spanish that makes it more romantic... like... te amo... corazon... and others... I am not familiar with the other... but most of the people I met always said that SPANISH LANGUAGE is much more romantic....  thank's a lot!!!


----------



## nono_footballic

Welll...I think spanish,italian & maybe portugese (because its close to spanish) are the most romantic !


----------



## min300

I think maybe it's Persian. maybe I shouldn't say it, because I am Persian myself. But I have heard and read in books that Persian is the language of nightingales. Our classic poems are full of new and beautiful ideas about love. The enjoyment of loving a person is usually express by "may" which means wine. The nightingales and butterflies are symbols of perfect lovers. I have heard that also Indian say it about Persian.  One of my friends who  has studied in India told this.
Has anybody else heard this? Or is it what we hear just in our own country? is it true. But I guess, There are very few people from other countries who can understand our language.

But in my own opinion, French is a very beautiful language to hear. And I think there should be a lot of romantic poems in French. I read some of the letters of French lovers in history and they were really romantic.

And Maybe it is Arabic. I can't understand Arabic, but I know that they are very strong in saying poems. They have a lot of beautiful songs.


----------



## cherine

Excuse me guys, but this thread was opened 2 years ago; i.e. before the forum grew to be more organised and with clearer guidelines for what can be accepted as a Cultural Discussion topic, and what can not.

This thread is against the forum's guidlines which ask to not start a thread:
- that encourage chat 
- that deal with romance, [...]
- that discuss or invite discussion of stereotypes, generalities, prejudices;
- that invite lists of your favourites​So, I'll have to close this thread.

Thank you all for your understanding.


----------

